# 2 Semester Season gaining support



## oh canada (Oct 13, 2019)

ACC, Big10 and PAC12 are now in favor of spreading out the Div. 1 college soccer season to Fall and Spring, eliminating the Fri/Mon, Thurs/Sun schedules.  Vote in April 2020.  It may actually pass this time.   

_As he’s done for the past six years, Cirovski (Maryland Men's coach) continues to push legislation to implement a two-semester model in the college soccer season. The proposed model would allow teams to play the same number of games, but matches would be spread out over the fall and spring semesters, with a winter break in between.

That model — which Cirovski said he feels the sport will move toward in time — would reduce the number of short-recovery games, which he believes hurts the game’s ability to showcase college soccer to the nation.

“You barely have enough time to recover physically [and] emotionally,” Cirovski said. “And then to try to go out and play a game where you want to showcase the sport, you want to have a good experience. It’s very difficult.”_


----------

